# ¿Puedo conectar dos routers en una línea?



## javi59o (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola, mi problema es la siguiente:
   Tengo conectado un router en el 3º piso, y como tengo un ordenador allí, quiero poner otro en el primer piso para poder conectar otro ordenador. He probado conectando otro router en uno de los puertos de abajo y desconectando el de arriba y no me funciona, ya que el router no responde y esta como si no estuviese conectado a la linea. Por eso quería saber si hay alguna forma de que pueda conectar el WI-FI del router de abajo (aunque tenga que apagar el de arriba), o si configurandolo pueda hacer que funcione.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2011)

javi59o dijo:


> Hola, mi problema es la siguiente:
> Tengo conectado un router en el 3º piso, y como tengo un ordenador allí, quiero poner otro en el primer piso para poder conectar otro ordenador. He probado conectando otro router en uno de los puertos de abajo y desconectando el de arriba y no me funciona, ya que el router no responde y esta como si no estuviese conectado a la linea. Por eso quería saber si hay alguna forma de que pueda conectar el WI-FI del router de abajo (aunque tenga que apagar el de arriba), o si configurandolo pueda hacer que funcione.
> Muchas gracias.


 

Si desconectaste el router de arriba y conectando solamente el de abajo no te funciona , el problema es otro para comenzar , o no anda el router , o no está configurado.

Saludos !


----------



## capitanp (Ene 4, 2011)

no utilices router utiliza un switch


----------



## Santee (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola, y si el router de abajo es wifi-adsl y le pones un adaptador al ordenador de arriba ? me parece que va a ser mas practico no ? 
el dia que tengas una notebook vas a estar feliz de haber invertido en otro router.

Saludos- si me equivoco avisen


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 4, 2011)

Es cierto Santee. No sólo va a estar feliz el dia que tenga una notebook, sino también cuando compre un adaptador USB-WiFi de esos que cuestan 20 dolares. Otra solución allí.. jeje
Slaudos


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola.
Como ya te han dicho pon un switch en router del 3er piso, y de allí jalas o bajas un cable para el computador del 1er piso.
Otra opción es cambiar el router de 3er piso por uno WIFI, y al computador del 1er piso le colocas una tarjeta WIFI o un USB WIFI.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 5, 2011)

¿Que tipo de router tienes?

Si tu router posee mas de un puerto de salida, este se comporta como un switch, por lo tanto te lo ahorras. Si no, la solución es poner un switch como ya te comentaron.

Saludos.


----------



## moiskey2 (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola saludos.. leyendo con atención tienes 2 router en una misma red.. es posible pero el gran error q los router tienen DHCP por defaul

Es fácil por ejemplo si el gateway del router 1 (3º piso) es 192.168.1.1 el del router 2 (1º piso) debería ser 192.168.1.2 pero sin DHCP y quedara transparente un simple swicth pero jamás conectar al WAN

Ante cualquier cosa me dices ya q no soy muy bueno explicando .. saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2011)

moiskey2 dijo:


> Hola saludos.. leyendo con atención tienes 2 router en una misma red.. es posible pero el gran error q los router tienen DHCP por defaul
> 
> Es fácil por ejemplo si el gateway del router 1 (3º piso) es 192.168.1.1 el del router 2 (1º piso) debería ser 192.168.1.2 pero sin DHCP y quedara transparente un simple swicth pero jamás conectar al WAN
> 
> Ante cualquier cosa me dices ya q no soy muy bueno explicando .. saludos



La cosa no es tan simple por que el que posteó la pregunta original no tiene la más palida idea de que es un router y de que es un switch 
Las opciones son:


Utilizar uno de las bocas LAN (suponiendo que las tenga) del router original para conectar el cable a la otra computadora. Fin de la historia 
Si el router no tiene bocas LAN adicionales, hay que poner un switch AL LADO del router entre la unica salida LAN y el resto de las máquinas, con lo cual quedamos como en el punto anterior....solo que switch de por medio.
La opción de un router adicional para el otro piso es una estupidez gigante, a menos que pretenda usarlo *como access-point WiFi*, con lo cual *hay que configurarlo y conectarlo en forma adecuada*....pero para esto hay que saber un poco más .
Saludos!


----------



## javi59o (Ene 5, 2011)

Pero, y si quiero conectar un ordenador sin WI-FI en el piso de abajo sin desconectar el de arriba?
Porque la señal WI-FI del router de arriba llega abajo pero con una señal penosa, por eso quería probar conectarlo por un cable. Entonces intente conectar un router que tenía por ahí pero no daba internet.
El router no puede funcionar como switch? porque tiene varios puertos LAN para conectar varios ordenadores


----------



## Electronec (Ene 5, 2011)

javi59o dijo:
			
		

> Pero, y si quiero conectar un ordenador sin WI-FI en el piso de abajo sin desconectar el de arriba?
> Porque la señal WI-FI del router de arriba llega abajo pero con una señal penosa, por eso quería probar conectarlo por un cable. Entonces intente conectar un router que tenía por ahí pero no daba internet.
> El router no puede funcionar como switch? porque tiene varios puertos LAN para conectar varios ordenadores




Te explicas como el ............:enfadado:!!!

Deja de dar vueltas al router que te sobra y no sabes que hacer con el, intenta comprender lo que se te está sugeriendo y busca información de que es cada cosa.
Luego vamos viendo las cosas poco a poco.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2011)

javi59o dijo:


> Pero, y si quiero conectar un ordenador sin WI-FI en el piso de abajo sin desconectar el de arriba?
> Porque la señal WI-FI del router de arriba llega abajo pero con una señal penosa, por eso quería probar conectarlo por un cable. *Entonces intente conectar un router que tenía por ahí pero no daba internet.*


Ahhhhh...tenés un router sin usar????  y por que no lo decís antes...o te creés que somos adivinos.



javi59o dijo:


> El router no puede funcionar como switch? porque tiene varios puertos LAN para conectar varios ordenadores


*Posteá fotos y modelos de cada router que tenés* y también un esquema claro de como están distribuidoas las computadoras y router AHORA.


----------



## moiskey2 (Ene 5, 2011)

Resumiendo pero muy resumiendo… al 2 router solo debes deshabilitar el DHCP es todo….. 

Y como dise ezavalla q modelo son..


----------



## javi59o (Ene 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 11, 2011)

De nada sdssssssssssssss


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 14, 2011)

javi59o dijo:


> Hola, mi problema es la siguiente:
> Tengo conectado un router en el 3º piso, y como tengo un ordenador allí, quiero poner otro en el primer piso para poder conectar otro ordenador. He probado conectando otro router en uno de los puertos de abajo y desconectando el de arriba y no me funciona, ya que el router no responde y esta como si no estuviese conectado a la linea. Por eso quería saber si hay alguna forma de que pueda conectar el WI-FI del router de abajo (aunque tenga que apagar el de arriba), o si configurandolo pueda hacer que funcione.
> Muchas gracias.



Conecta el cable que va al otro piso a una boca lan del que tiene la conexion de internet, la otra punta al otro router al puerto wan. Lo configuras por dhcp que levante la conexion del primero. Este segundo router lo corres de subnet y a su vez si queres habilitas dhcp para las pc que tengas en ese piso. Te quedaria el 1er router en una subnet del tipo 192.168.1.1 y el 2do 192.168.2.1

Si se te complica habilitame acceso remoto y te lo configuro remotamente.


----------



## miloh (Oct 20, 2011)

Pienso que el router está roto, yo me compraría uno nuevo que fuera wifi o un router y un wifi y te sale mas rentable y rapido que ir manejando cables.


----------

